# Water Pump for Waterfall



## Tigerfish (Jan 29, 2017)

Hello!

I am wanting to build a paludarium in my 10g aquarium and was thinking that a waterfall would look nice. Does anyone have suggestions as to which one I should order? Or completely avoid? Once it's built there will probably be ~5 gallons of water and I don't want to overpower and animals I might get.

Thank you!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I just bought a Cobalt Maxijet powerhead, quite impressed with the build and quality and quiet for a power head. I had a couple of Marineland new and improved maxijet powerheads were not, too high a failure rate for me. The difference was just a couple of dollars, so it was a no brainer for the Cobalt version. Unless you want to have run an external pump, a regular pond or water pump would probably take up too much room, a Cobalt Maxijet can be clipped or suction cupped to your tank. If you're getting too much flow, it does have an venturi airline to relieve pump pressure. It can be fitted with a standard 1/2" ID hose - easy.

So it depends on how much flow (gph) you're looking for. A 400 is the least powerful powerhead in their lineup:

Cobalt Aquatics MJ 400 Powerhead - Powerheads & Parts - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods


----------

